# Am I wrong?



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Long story short, with gf for 3 years. She has a trashy toxic friend. Luckily for most of the 3 years her friend has had a live in bf who kept her away from gf most of the time. Gf once told me that this friend tried to get her to have a 3 some with a guy. Gf was highly intoxicated but didn't. This was before we ever got together. I had suspected the friend of being bi and there were rumors that they were lesbians as they always hung out but gf isn't into that sort of thing. Gf had her friend take her to the dr recently. Well gf had to strip down butt naked in front of the dr while her friend was in the room. Should I be upset that a potentially bi girl is seeing my gf naked? It ticks me off and I've already made a comment about not being pleased with it. Gf brushes it off and says she's seen her nude too for dr stuff. Oh yeah, early on I was trying to find whatever dirt on her friend to confirm my suspicions and sure enough I found an online profile on a dating site saying she's interested in guys/girls alike smh. Thoughts?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Perhaps focus on you not being ok with others viewing her naked regardless of their gender.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Eh, I have seen a number of my female friends naked.

Many of us women tend to change in front of each other etc and don't think twice of it.

Have you ever played sports? Used a locker room?

It does seem kinda weird that he friend is sitting in on her doctor appointments. What is that about?


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Keke24 said:


> Perhaps focus on you not being ok with others viewing her naked regardless of their gender.


It's not the gender that I'm hung up on. It's the sexual preference of of that person. Straight female friend no problem.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

theexpendable said:


> It's not the gender that I'm hung up on. It's the sexual preference of of that person. Straight female friend no problem.


Yes, you made that very clear. Considering your concerns, any other female could be secretly bi without the public profile to prove your suspicion. There's no way to police that and it may be much simpler to just establish a clear boundary that leaves no room for grey areas/disagreements in applicability.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have no idea why they would go to each other doctors appointments and see each other naked. That's just weird.


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> I have no idea why they would go to each other doctors appointments and see each other naked. That's just weird.


That's what I'm saying. I could understand if it was your sister or something but not a bi female that has already tried to get busy with you. In my mind, that's inappropriate but wanted to poll other folks to see what they thought.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

You wrote, *Gf once told me that this friend tried to get her to have a 3 some with a guy.*

If this happened when your GF was with you, then it's get rid of the friend now, she is an enemy of your relationship for life.

Why would your GF continue to associate with someone who tried that?

On some level your GF must enjoy the sexual attention and admiration from her GF or possibly at one time or another had been physical with her perhaps kissing but even that's a huge violation of your trust.

Tamat


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you worried your girlfriend might be bi? Granted the Dr office thing is weird, but if you guys are millennials it's not that weird. They seem to need lots of moral support for some reason. For the record, my best friend is a lesbian. No nudity or threesome requests though. I guess not all lesbians are attracted to every female they see. Go figure! 😂


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> You wrote, *Gf once told me that this friend tried to get her to have a 3 some with a guy.*
> 
> If this happened when your GF was with you, then it's get rid of the friend now, she is an enemy of your relationship for life.
> 
> ...


No it was probably a year prior to us getting together. The reason she doesn't drop her is because it's basically her only friend and she was there for her during her divorce etc. She's the type to not give up on people no matter how ****ty they are to a fault.


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

Ms. GP said:


> Are you worried your girlfriend might be bi? Granted the Dr office thing is weird, but if you guys are millennials it's not that weird. They seem to need lots of moral support for some reason. For the record, my best friend is a lesbian. No nudity or threesome requests though. I guess not all lesbians are attracted to every female they see. Go figure! 😂


Not really worried, but it sits in the back of my mind because of the 3 some story, her having dozens of pics of bff around her house like a damn teenager, them going on girls trips out of town every few months. If gf was bi she definitely wouldn't be with this girl. She's very much bbw and super tall. It's very weird. So it's not worry or jealousy, it's a matter of it disrespecting the relationship. It's no different than one of us flirting with the opposite sex in my mind. It's a slippery slope with her being bi.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Keke24 said:


> Yes, you made that very clear. Considering your concerns, any other female could be secretly bi without the public profile to prove your suspicion. There's no way to police that and it may be much simpler to just establish a clear boundary that leaves no room for grey areas/disagreements in applicability.


There is a difference between being open about it and actually asking his gf to have a threesome with her at one point and it being a friend that has never show an attraction to her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She had to get naked in the doctor's office? 

HM, I've been to a lot of doctors and never told to get naked. The nurse generally gives me one of those medial 'gowns' to put on.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

How about next time you take her to the doctors? 

You obviously hate your GF's friend, is it just because of the threesome incident? What else does she do the causes you such distress? 

If all your hate is based on that one incident I say you need to get over it, they seem to have got past it. If your girlfriend had gone along with it I would be a bit worried it would happen again, but she said not interested.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Just cut to the chase. You don't like this friend. Soul search if you want to proceed with this girl any further while this friend is in her life. If not than tell her bluntly all the things you don't like about her and the bad influence she is in her girlfriends life and how uncomfortable it makes you when she hangs out with her a lot. 

If she says, you know, you're right, I agree, I'll scale back my time with her, great problem solved.
If she says she's my friend, get over it, I'll see her as much as I want regardless of whether you approve. Feel free to leave relationship because this friend is going to be in the picture for life. 

You are free to seek out the type of life you want. If you don't want this toxic friend around no one is holding a gun to your head making you stay. There are only about 3.5 BILLION women out there. I'm sure there are plenty with high character up standing friends. 

Make a choice and then follow through with it.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

ps.......the doctor. It is customary for everyone to leave the room, the patient changes into gown and then dr. returns and only the needed area is examined. 

What do you mean, just standing there totally naked in front of everyone?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I don't see a problem here. I think you just have a little bit of insecurity for one reason or another. Someone seeing your GF naked does equate to anything sexual. I've gone to nude beaches with my wife so lots of guys and girls have seen her naked. Never bothered by it.


----------

